
WiGLE: Huge WiFi Networks Geolocation Map - bjoko
https://wigle.net/
======
pedrocx486
For some reason I feel violated that it shows my wifi network's name and mac.

~~~
Scoundreller
For me, that’s something like “linksys” and AA:AA:AA:AA:AA...

Feel free to steal my config.

The more the merrier.

~~~
T-A
You may want to change "linksys" to something slightly less common:

[https://www.lifewire.com/is-your-wireless-networks-name-a-
se...](https://www.lifewire.com/is-your-wireless-networks-name-a-security-
risk-2487658)

[https://wigle.net/stats#ssidstats](https://wigle.net/stats#ssidstats)

~~~
Brains1ug
My final project for undergrad used this service along with WiFi packets
sniffed from coffee shops to show the privacy implications of leaving WiFi on
in public.

Since phones/laptops send packets containing the SSID of saved networks it is
possible to locate home/workplace of a device, assuming the networks at those
locations have a somewhat unique SSID.

From that perspective, I'd say a common SSID is better to have than something
unique.

~~~
tinus_hn
They only send SSIDs of ‘hidden’ networks. There is no reason to send SSIDs of
normal visible networks because they are visible if you need to connect.

